

Death of Kodachrome belies technological leap it represented - jgamman
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2009/06/death-of-kodachrome-belies-the-technological-advance-it-represented.ars

======
jberryman
Kodachrome You give us those nice bright colors You give us the greens of
summers Makes you think all the world's a sunny day, oh yeah! I got a Nikon
camera I love to take a photograph So Mama, don't take my Kodachrome away!

------
varjag
The discontinuation for us K-14 film fans was a sad moment, yeah. Worldwide
stocks of K64 depleted in two days.. Not sure what I do when my last few dozen
rolls are out - maybe should ditch color photography altogether :)

------
patrickg-zill
Sad too is that Kodachrome was something that Kodak could have exploited as a
market differentiator, but didn't. No other slide film had the same process or
the same archival quality. Supposedly someone had invented a one-hour K-14
process or machine, but Kodak would not license it to be used.

------
TrevorJ
This is sad news. I really hope a company emerges with some resolve to support
those who continue to shoot on film as an artistic choice. I'm all for jumping
headlong into the digital world, but fact is film still has that little bit of
something extra that you just can't get anyplace else.

------
wglb
My Dad took thousands of slides of family events through the years, all
kodachrome. When the family was contemplating scanning them and putting them
on CD or other media for backup, I said that the best archival material was
likely to be kodachrome itself.

